# How to treat a woman



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Wine he. 
Dine her. 
Call her. 
Hold her. 
Supprise her.
Compliment her.
Smile at her. 
Listen to her.
laugh with her. 
Cry with her.
Romance her.
Encourage her.
believe in her. 
Pray with her.
Pray for her.
Cuddle her. 
Shop with her. 
Give her jewelry. 
Buy her flowers.
Hold her hand. 
Write her love letters. 
Go to the ends of the earth and back for her.


How to treat a man

Show up nekid
Bring beer and chicken wings
Don't block the TV.

Wow! You wimmins sure got it easy! :grin: :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

I must be a freak - rather than all the fluffy stuff, here's my "How to Treat a Woman List":

Buy her dog training equipment
Pick up dog poo (and don't run it over with the lawnmower!)
Don't ask "what time will you be home?" on club training days
Gladly carry the training bag and water jug out to the car
Get her a gift card at an "outdoorwear" shop

What can I say? I'm easy to please!

As for the "How to Treat a Man"...I think you nailed it!


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

kåt, glad och tacksam. translate that and you know what we want


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

And don't have a long conversation when we are watching TV! [-X Cut to the chase...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nicole Lit said:


> I must be a freak - rather than all the fluffy stuff, here's my "How to Treat a Woman List":
> 
> Buy her dog training equipment
> Pick up dog poo (and don't run it over with the lawnmower!)
> ...


Amen....only I would add...

Don't bitch when you see a new dog in the kennels, and definitely don't ask how much I paid for it......LOL


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Way to go Bob...now this one will get LOCKED! LOL[-o<

"Hey...can ya bring me a cold beer why yer going out?" :razz:


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Amen....only I would add...
> 
> Don't bitch when you see a new dog in the kennels, and definitely don't ask how much I paid for it......LOL


I'd second that one! 
I take personal bets to see how long it will be before my hubby even notices there is another (he doesn't 'do' dogs). When he does notice, I usually tell him, gosh that dog has been here over a month. Didn't I tell you about him?!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Denise Gatlin said:


> I'd second that one!
> I take personal bets to see how long it will be before my hubby even notices there is another (he doesn't 'do' dogs). When he does notice, I usually tell him, gosh that dog has been here over a month. Didn't I tell you about him?!


I had Ajay here for three weeks before Doug noticed him.....and that was because he needed the extension cord out of the dog kennels, and it was hanging right next to his kennel. 

Kind of surprised him when a strange dog jumped on top of the dog house to stare at him....LOL

All I heard when he came out was "WTF is THAT?" ooops


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

How come there are women here telling stories about what they got but there are no men telling stories about how their women got naked for them and shutted the f up ?!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> How come there are women here telling stories about what they got but there are no men telling stories about how their women got naked for them and shutted the f up ?!



LMAO....Jim....I WILL say this:

Positive Reinforcement keeps me in dogs and gear and having seminars all the time. 

As long as he is happy......I am happy!!!!!


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> I had Ajay here for three weeks before Doug noticed him.....and that was because he needed the extension cord out of the dog kennels, and it was hanging right next to his kennel.
> 
> Kind of surprised him when a strange dog jumped on top of the dog house to stare at him....LOL
> 
> All I heard when he came out was "WTF is THAT?" ooops


Glad to see someone else does the same thing. I tag team dogs from the farm to our lower back at the house so he never knows what is here or there. I am the only one who trains and cares for them so he could care less actually and I like it that way. Just so they dont cause him to lose sleep with barking or potty where they shouldn't. We got it all worked out after 34 years of marriage!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Sh** ! Carol , I'm beginning to think I should have let my ex-wife have that cat she wanted .


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

wasn't there some discussion on here about the pro/cons of bitches vs dogs? may be time for you "guys" to review..LOL


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> LMAO....Jim....I WILL say this:
> 
> Positive Reinforcement keeps me in dogs and gear and having seminars all the time.
> 
> As long as he is happy......I am happy!!!!!


heheh - I am seeing a trend here ladies....


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Funny post, just back from the store with my hubby to buy his Coppenhagen. He wanted beer too, I said no honey, 1 vice at a time. The woman in front of us bought 2 24 packs of beer and 2 rolls of chew. Of course my husband said..."what a wife. Why don't you do that for me?" I replied, "I don't see you buying me dogs." Never mind the $100 worth of vices, I'm adding up how many pounds of dog food that would buy.


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Amen....only I would add...
> 
> Don't bitch when you see a new dog in the kennels, and definitely don't ask how much I paid for it......LOL


Amen to this! A solid guy that doesnt bitch about my dogs period would be all I need (why do you hae to go train dogs so much, why do you love your dogs more then me blah, BLAH _BLAH) _well....that and a guy likes to be fed :mrgreen:

I'm even happy to buy the beer, hand over the remote, and watch the nascar or the UFC if those two needs are met! I'll even enjoy it!!!

~Cate


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Geez Bob! You have made a list... Where I come from, that's well, un-manly! LOL That's like asking for directions.

I guess you have found something to bring together all venues of training. All of the women trainers seem to agree on something! You mods are right on the pulse...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> LMAO....Jim....I WILL say this:
> 
> Positive Reinforcement keeps me in dogs and gear and having seminars all the time.
> 
> As long as he is happy......I am happy!!!!!



Married 42 yrs+ 
It didn't happen by accident! We both follow the rules........and I don't even drink! ;-)


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> Sh** ! Carol , I'm beginning to think I should have let my ex-wife have that cat she wanted .



Yyyyeeeepppppeeeerrrrssss....LOL:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Sh** ! Carol , I'm beginning to think I should have let my ex-wife have that cat she wanted .



Took her...cat and left huh!:grin:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I am married to the most wonderful women in the world.

She cleans up dog shit in the basement (indoor kennel for winter)
She lets me come and go and as I please.
Helps me train
Does the majority of raising my boys
has dinner waiting
Works
get a good back massage at least every 2 weeks
Keeps me from commiting a homicide when I get pissed
in fact if it were not for her, I probably would be in jail...The only thing that keeps me from doing crazy shit sometimes is thought of her having to do this alone.
takes care of the dogs when I am on duty
Washes my clothes
tells me when the car needs an oil change---that's a big one.
Lets the guys come over for sports, and keeps the kids out of our hair.
Watches sports with me


And it seems the only things I have to do.

Is keep my wiener in my pants when I am gone from home.
tell her I love her
And appreciate how awesome she is.
And from time to time, give her a day off and take care of thing she does on a regular basis.
And the hardest one....I have to watch American Idol with her.

But I have to admit....I got it so good. I pretty much am jealous of myself.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good for you James! It only gets better! :wink:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

The thing that I can't figure out (although I don't really mind it) is.......

Husband and wife work ALL day....then hubby comes home, cracks a beer and plants his ASS on the couch....

Wife comes home, switches laundry and picks up husbands laundry that he left on the floor when he went to bed....and goes through the pockets since he can't POSSIBLY empty them and if she doesn't he will cry when his shit gets washed, cleans up after the husband who left his glass of water and bowl of ice cream that he had the night before, wipes down the toilet seat that has pee drops on it since he can't lift the lid, then if there are kids, she helps them get their homework finished.....MEANWHILE, she is checking the food that she is cooking for husband while he is laboring with the buttons on the remote....she sets the table, puts supper on....husband comes in, makes a plate and then plants again in front of the TV, eats, drops pieces on the couch, and leaves his plate on the coffee table since he knows SHE will grab it when she comes back by from finishing putting away laundry.....she cleans up the kitchen, does the dishes and then takes care of the dogs (and kids ready for bed if needed).......

And then husband wonders innocently why he can't get laid????


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ahhhh carol--that's why i don't have one, they're more work than they're worth. i'll just stick with the kids and dogs (and the kids are pretty much raised and out of my hair).


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Carol, your post is amusing. Makes me think I should get married again if for no other reason but to regain the incentive to get up at 5 every morning, grab a couple of dogs.....and leave till bed time. That way I know we will still be on speaking terms when we hit the rack.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> The thing that I can't figure out (although I don't really mind it) is.......
> 
> Husband and wife work ALL day....then hubby comes home, cracks a beer and plants his ASS on the couch....
> 
> ...


So, I see you have met my parents. 

I do not get relationships like this...Women is a martyr and the man is leech. But yet it seems they would not know what to do without one another.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol , at least you're honest with why they aren't getting laid . The too tired for sex is just BS . 

In my experiance , I've dated alot of young single women , single mothers and divorced mothers my age . NONE were ever too tired for sex . That seems to be reserved mostly for wives . They should just be honest and say ; " I'm not too tired for sex , I just don't want to have it with my husband . " .


----------



## Linda xanda (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree but it would be nice to have some of the things Bob mentions at least when I am sick!!.
I told him I wanted a dog training vest for Christmas and he said That's It !!
I was like what , so I don't want perfume this year , so what!
I thought it was a rather interesting concept to get the vest I have been wanting one forever, tired of tucking my tug down my shirt and having a dog bite my b**b!! LOL, save the b**bies, I say!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> Carol , at least you're honest with why they aren't getting laid . The too tired for sex is just BS .
> 
> In my experiance , I've dated alot of young single women , single mothers and divorced mothers my age . NONE were ever too tired for sex . That seems to be reserved mostly for wives . They should just be honest and say ; " I'm not too tired for sex , I just don't want to have it with my husband . " .


LMAO....that is why I am not a wife....Doug is just my husband in theory....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Been married once....NOT doing it again. 

My post was just a joke though.....I find those relationships odd also and I am happy with the one I am in. 
We both try to find time to hang out and do stuff....but we are both pretty busy people. 

The taking care of the house is a little one sided, but that is my fault....I just like things done a certain way and he knows that if he does it, I will do it again anyway.....LOL
I don't whine about it, and when I ask for help he is happy to do so. :mrgreen:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Carol said,
"The taking care of the house is a little one sided, but that is my fault....I just like things done a certain way and he knows that if he does it, I will do it again anyway.....LOL"

You struck a chord there Carol. I think it was the third wife used to do that. She didn't get to carried away with house cleaning to start with, so I would pitch in and help because no one is cleaning and stuff around me when I am relaxing. When I was done doing something all of a sudden she had high standards on how she wanted it done and would do it over. I never helped again. Just told her there was no point in both of us doing it. LOL. I take care of the outside and if she cooks, I do the dishes sometimes....but I never touch the inside....welll....I guess I do now because I am the only one here. LOL


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Nicole Lit said:


> I must be a freak - rather than all the fluffy stuff, here's my "How to Treat a Woman List":
> 
> Buy her dog training equipment
> Pick up dog poo (and don't run it over with the lawnmower!)
> ...





Carol Boche said:


> Amen....only I would add...
> 
> Don't bitch when you see a new dog in the kennels, and definitely don't ask how much I paid for it......LOL


Yeap, pretty much should sum it up for a "perfect" guy for me. Add to that, they MUST know where the hell the oil goes in the car and how to do a simple oil change as well as like cars. 

I can say that I find it way easier to be single than involved with someone at least for now. Maybe it's just younger(under 35) guys that act this way or my friends find the losers..IDK..but..for example, my friends and I went out last night, they are both involved with people(my best friend has kids and her relationship is very new as she just got a divorce..not even a month ago...she's not being very smart...anyway). While out they answered text messages and phone calls NUMEROUS times about where they were, what they were doing, who they were with and when they'd be home, I was dumbfounded....I mean really....16 calls in less than an hour.....She already told you dude the other 15 times you called that she was just out with the girls and would be home in a bit. It was insane.....whereas all I had to worry about was a DD STAYING the DD or if I'd have to call a cab home. They were stressed out and pissy all night almost fighting with their signifcant others over the phone because of the guys' shenanigans...they went home to fight...I guess as I guarantee that neither dude was getting laid.....I went home crawled into bed and cuddled with the dogs....you know....My dogs never once called to see when I'd be home or if I was coming home and they didn't care who I was with either. 

I think society pushes women and men into relationships as being single past a certain age isn't "normal" to most, I guess. IDK. That's just my take anyway. lol


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Courtney , to each their own and if you're happy more power to you .

I will speak for myself though and say the company of my dog isn't enough for me . I also think some hide behind their pets out of fear in committing to others . 

My last girlfriend lived with me for 7 months , got along great with my kids and they loved her like a second mother . She wanted to get married in the worst way . Then all of a sudden she bailed out of the relationship with no warning . 

She later apologized and stated she left because that what's she's done in that past when things are going "too" good and it scares her . 

I still hear from her from time to time and she is spending her time just hanging out with her dogs in her basement to figure things out for herself . 

She has withdrawn from her friends too . Is she happy ? At times she says yes and at others no . 

If folks are truely happy hanging with their pets cool but if it's a replacement for having a relationship with someone out of fear of being hurt I think that's sad . 

With all the pain I went through with my divorce and relationships with others I still had some very good times too . I guess I go buy the saying . Better to have loved a lost then never to have loved at all . 

Excuse me I'm going to go puke right now . I can't believe I just said that .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> . Better to have loved a lost then never to have loved at all .


awwwwe


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Jim, I understand what you're saying completely about needing more than the company of a dog. 

I can admit that I'm a commitment phobic to a point.....BUT that said....at this time in MY life, I just don't have time to commit to someone else and I'm truly happy with life the way it is right now....It would not be fair to someone at all, that's for sure as I'm too selfish and know that. That said....I have a very good guy friend that is around quite a bit, I think IF I didn't have the friends I do(male and female)...it'd be a different story for me. 

Not every woman is the same and neither is every man...I think people forget that sometimes.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> ...I guess as I guarantee that neither dude was getting laid...../QUOTE]
> 
> Yet for some, and usually this is reserved for the pathetic and insecure, that's their version of foreplay. I've got a few friends that seem drawn to relationships like that. Somehow it seems to them anyway that their insecurity validates their worth and place in the relationship. Very bizarre if you ask me.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> The thing that I can't figure out (although I don't really mind it) is.......
> 
> Husband and wife work ALL day....then hubby comes home, cracks a beer and plants his ASS on the couch....
> 
> ...



:-k:-k What's yer point??? :lol: :lol: :wink:

I take out the trash, load and empty the dishwasher, vaccuum, make the bed occasionally, help baby sit the grand kids a couple of times a week.
I'm retired. If she comes home from work from a bad day I take her out to eat. 
Learned EARLY in life from older sisters about that lid thing. :-k The threats of a Tidy bowl shampoo :-o still rings in my ears when I walk in the b room. 8-[8-[


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> :-k:-k What's yer point??? :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> I take out the trash, load and empty the dishwasher, vaccuum, make the bed occasionally, help baby sit the grand kids a couple of times a week.
> I'm retired. If she comes home from work from a bad day I take her out to eat.
> Learned EARLY in life from older sisters about that lid thing. :-k The threats of a Tidy bowl shampoo :-o still rings in my ears when I walk in the b room. 8-[8-[


I don't know what to think reading all this. Jim has me ready to puke right next to him. Bob, well Bob...I just don't know what to say. I make it real clear the seat stays up and I don't want to come in and find it down. Who started all this " the seat has to be down" anyway. If it is always up she has to keep it clean the way I see it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I don't know what to think reading all this. Jim has me ready to puke right next to him. Bob, well Bob...I just don't know what to say. I make it real clear the seat stays up and I don't want to come in and find it down. Who started all this " the seat has to be down" anyway. If it is always up she has to keep it clean the way I see it.


:lol: Don, I agree 100% about the seat thing.....but I've learned that giving in to simple things can really pay off in big things. 
I'm not proud! :lol: :lol: 8-[ :-$ Did I say that to loud for my wife to hear? :-# :wink:
I'm a VERY happy man......honest! :lol:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Courtney , to each their own and if you're happy more power to you .
> 
> I will speak for myself though and say the company of my dog isn't enough for me . I also think some hide behind their pets out of fear in committing to others .
> 
> ...


 
And I know you may not feel this way right now....but It looks like you may have gotten a get out of jail free card with that dance.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> :-k:-k What's yer point??? :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> I take out the trash, load and empty the dishwasher, vaccuum, make the bed occasionally, help baby sit the grand kids a couple of times a week.
> I'm retired. If she comes home from work from a bad day I take her out to eat.
> Learned EARLY in life from older sisters about that lid thing. :-k The threats of a Tidy bowl shampoo :-o still rings in my ears when I walk in the b room. 8-[8-[


Bob, 

You can live here anytime....LOL :lol::lol:

I look at it like this....relationships are a give thing...treat each other with respect and if you love someone, you give all that you can to that person and they do the same. 

Discuss the things that irritate you, have a good fight once in a while so that you can "make up" and be yourself. 

It is TOO hard to start a relationship being someone your not, and then work at trying to maintain the "mask". 

There is someone out there for everyone, but you have to be yourself to find it.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

My wife is pretty easy, pay the bills, buy a car every so many years, take her traveling, and buy her a dog / pup when she wants a new one ( mali or dutchie ). So another words she's me in wifey form. I love my wife. My three year old has a blast with mommy & daddy. Looking fo a new dog and she wants one too ( works for me ).\\/


----------

